# AV Receiver - Denon AVR-3310/4310 or Onkyo Tx Nr906 ?



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Just wondering whether anyone out there has done a thorough evaluation of the mentioned amps, need do decide on one for a basic (5.1) but excellent home cinema set-up. The system will be used mainly for cinema and some music with decent speakers such as the KEF iQ series.

I quite like the Onkyo TX NR906 for it's value and features but I need some input from those that have had practical experience with both.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Onkyo is far more powerful and offers better video processing. In a sense, it should, the 906 is Onkyo's flagship model. At least compared to the 3310. The 906 is also a good bit more powerful than the 4310 even though they are priced similarly. Also, with the Onkyo, you get THX Ultra2 Certification which you do not with the Onkyo's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The Onkyo is far more powerful and offers better video processing. In a sense, it should, the 906 is Onkyo's flagship model. At least compared to the 3310. The 906 is also a good bit more powerful than the 4310 even though they are priced similarly. Also, with the Onkyo, you get THX Ultra2 Certification which you do not with the Onkyo's.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks JJ, have you actually heard all those amps ? What do you think about the Denon 4310 compared to the Onkyo 906 ?

You mentioned the video processing is better on the Onkyo which I find very interesting, up-scaling Standard Def DVDs to 1080p is very important to me. So, if I understand you correctly, are you saying that the up-scaling quality of the Onkyo (HQV Reon-VX based) is better than the 4310 (ABT 2010) ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Compared to the 4310, the TX-SR906 offers more power, THX Certification, and I do prefer Reon over Anchor Bay's ABT-2010 scaler.

With Denon, it seems you pay a premium for the Denon name. In addition, the only THX Certified Denon AVR is the uber expensive 5308. Not even the 2000 Dollar plus 4808 is THX Certified.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The big thing with THX certification is that you get some really nice sorround modes with it that are very usefull. I dont really think that the lack of certification on the Denons is really a bad thing as they are very capable receivers but Onkyo really has the best bang for buck in almost all there price range receivers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony, I should have made that more clear as that is why I prefer THX certified processors. THX Ultra2 Cinema mode and Neural THX I use almost exclusively. Also BGC (Boundary Gain Compensation) is quite handy in getting the best sound out of your Subwoofer in certain situations.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Compared to the 4310, the TX-SR906 offers more power, THX Certification, and I do prefer Reon over Anchor Bay's ABT-2010 scaler.
> 
> With Denon, it seems you pay a premium for the Denon name. In addition, the only THX Certified Denon AVR is the uber expensive 5308. Not even the 2000 Dollar plus 4808 is THX Certified.
> ...


I appreciate your views on the scaler and the fact that your preference lies with Reon. Although, I'm not sure about the significance of THX certification in a 5.1 setup.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sam, 
It is not about the certification, it is about the added listening modes. I use THX Ultra2 Cinema and THX Neural Surround almost exclusively. In addition, the Subwoofer options can really help to dial in you sub.

In addition, the Onkyo you are looking at has a much more powerful amplifier section. Depending on your Speakers and preferred listening levels, can make a huge difference. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With THX certification you get several surround modes that are only available on receivers with THX certification. These modes are as Jack said far superior to using the regular modes that normally come with receivers and add extra processing that enhance the experience even more. I as well use them almost every time I watch a movie.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just labored intensely on which of these models to purchase. I can get Denon and Onkyo at cost... and even a little more off Denon if used as a demo unit, which it would be. I ended up choosing the 906 since our distributor had a few left over at ridiculously low pricing. While it is a bit beefier in the amp section... I suspect they both are going to have very close to the same sound. You will get a few of the latest features with the Denon that the Onkyo does not offer, but these are features I would not be using, so they were not as important to me.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Jack and Tony, 

I think I understand what you mean. One obviously enjoys the THX DSP Modes on top of the ones offered by Dolby and DTS.

Thank you very much for that clarification.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Intend to use the amp (Denon or Onkyo) with KEF speakers, I think it will be the KEF iQ range of speakers which are supposed to be excellent.

Some argue that although both the Denon & Onkyo are very good for cinema sound, the Denon is better for music than the Onkyo. I hear most of my music in surround mode and like the sound stage that is created when music is converted from stereo to multi-channel e.g. via Dolby PLII. I have some music in DTS 5.1 and it sounds awesome.

From what people have mentioned in this post, the Onkyo 906 seems to be a more powerful amp (per channel) than the Denon 4310 and I think for me it's important to have a gutsy amp.

A fellow member also positively commented on the HQV Reon-VX based up-scaler in comparison to the ABT2010 and that is another aspect that is important to me.

Cheers everybody for your useful and informative input :T


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

I know amp manufacturers tend to over specify the power ratings of their amps. Has anyone done a realistic check or evaluation on the power of the Onkyo 906 and Denon 4310 in terms of true per channel rating at 8 Ohms and 0.02 THD ?

Onkyo specifies a higher rating at 6 ohms and has no mention of the rating at 8 ohms. This can be very misleading :foottap:

Would be good to get real world performance values.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I just labored intensely on which of these models to purchase. I can get Denon and Onkyo at cost... and even a little more off Denon if used as a demo unit, which it would be. I ended up choosing the 906 since our distributor had a few left over at ridiculously low pricing.  While it is a bit beefier in the amp section... I suspect they both are going to have very close to the same sound. You will get a few of the latest features with the Denon that the Onkyo does not offer, but these are features I would not be using, so they were not as important to me.


Did you manage to get a demo of both before you took the step ? 

Would love to hear about your own experience in terms of Audio (Music & Movie) and Video (SD DVD Up-Scaling) capability.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Sam, I have owned Onkyo and have owned 1 Denon amp in the past which was the A11XVA and while good I found it to be slightly on the warmer side, I know it is not the same as the amps as you are looking at but with the experience I have had I prefered the Onkyo's for Movies performance, with the Denon being a better choice for music...can you not demo the above amps as you really do need to hear for yourself and then decide what you prefer..

one point I will say is that for the money the Onkyo's are most certainly better VFM for what you get and if it were my money I have no hesitation in recommending the Onkyo over the Denon's...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sam with regard to the power ratings it really lies in how large a power supply the receiver has as to IF it can drive all speakers at its rated output (most can not) The Onkyo lineup of receivers 876 and above all have huge PS's compared to there competition and are actually able to do so with very little trouble.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Sam with regard to the power ratings it really lies in how large a power supply the receiver has as to IF it can drive all speakers at its rated output (most can not) The Onkyo lineup of receivers 876 and above all have huge PS's compared to there competition and are actually able to do so with very little trouble.


Thanks for that information, I appreciate it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sam Ash said:


> Did you manage to get a demo of both before you took the step ?
> 
> Would love to hear about your own experience in terms of Audio (Music & Movie) and Video (SD DVD Up-Scaling) capability.


Nah... no demo places in these parts. I have owned several (4-5) Denon receivers and this is my 3rd Onkyo. As far as sound... I have never been able to tell a dimes worth of difference in any of them... and that includes a couple of NAD T785 receivers as well. They are all very neutral other than what the various surrounds modes might do to the signal. Sound wise I highly suspect there will be a difference. The differences will be more in features.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Personally, I think that the Onkyo TX-NR906 is a more powerful receiver, with better build quality
than the Denon AVR-3310/4310. And by quite a large margin.

You just have to read reviews of the 906 and 4310CI to realise that.
Also, the bench tests are quite revelatory themselves.

* By the way, the 906 has five Burr-Brown PCM-1796A Dacs,
the 4310CI has four Burr-Brown PCM-1791A Dacs, if that makes any difference.

And the 906 weights a hefty 54 lbs with a toroidal main transformer, plus two additional ones.
By comparison, the 4310CI weights 34.8 lbs (that's 20 pounds less!).
And the 4310CI is not THX certified, and does not have a toroidal.

** I got pictures (links) of the internals of the 906 and the 4310CI, interested?
Only if Sonnie agrees.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Well The onkyo TX-NR906, as most of you already know, has been replaced by the TX-NR5007.
You can have a look here, but you need your Google toolbar 'Translation' feature for this.
It is loaded with the latest, including Audyssey DSX, for Height & Width channels, and Dolby Volume too.
There are five TI B-B PCM-1795a Dacs in it (32-bit/192khz), for a total 9.1-channel system. 
* Onkyo TX-NR5007 Look -> http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/onkyo_txnr5007.shtml

And the closest Denon model that can be directly compared to it, is the Denon AVR-4810CI, 
also carrying Audyssey DSX; but here with the capability to run Height and Width channels at the same time,
as opposed to the Onkyo model, which you can only run the Height (with Back Surrounds),
or Width (with also the Back Surrounds), both not both Height and Width speakers together.
There are six TI B-B PCM-1791a Dacs in it (24-bit/192khz), for a total 9.3-channel system.
And count them, there are fifteen set of speaker's binding posts! 
* Denon AVR-4810CI Review -> http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/denon_avr4810.shtml

The best street price for the Onkyo TX-NR5007 is $1,599 USA, maybe less for an open box.
The 5007 weights 55.1 lbs (25.0 kg) net, and power consumption is rated at 12.8 A.
And the best price for the Denon AVR-4810CI is $2,199 USA.
The 4810 weights 42.1 lbs (19.1 kg) net, and power consumption is rated at 9.5 A.

The Denon AVR-3310CI and the AVR-4310CI are simply not in the same league.
They are very light weight compared to the two above, with 28.4 lbs (12.9 kg) & 34.8 lbs (15.8 kg) respectively, 
and with a power consumption rating of 7.0 A & 8.1 A also respectively.

))) Personally, I would pick the Onkyo TX-NR5007, but that's just me. :bigsmile:
And to even greater savings, the Onkyo TX-NR906 would be an absolute and tremendous bargain, 
for around $999 USA street. And my Onkyo TX-SR876 is now only $799 USA, and brand new too!


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

correct me if I'm wrong , but I think the denon 4810 only can power 9 of the surround channels at once and if you wanted all 11 you have to run the other 2 off a separate amp from the preouts. can that be done with the onkyo 5007? it only has 9 preouts for the surrounds were as the denon has all 11 preouts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I in other words can the onkyo run all 11 speakers at once or is it imposible because of 5 dacs were as the denon has 6
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I just went through a similar comparison, though one rung down the ladder... Onkyo nr1007, or 807 vs. Denon 3310ci. Ultimately I decided to get the Denon (partialy because I have never owned one before and wanted some perspective). Feature wise they are pretty much a wash between the three models. The Onkyo's have a stronger amp section. Reading various owner threads around the net the Denon threads seemed a bit shorter than the comparable Onkyo threads. One interpretation of this is that there are more problems with the Onkyos... I think they both have their share of problems. Heat output was another consideration for me because the unit is installed in a cabinet. I'm using a separate amp to drive my front three, so wattage wasn't too much of a concern. I found a good coupon, and combined with Bing cashback I got a decent deal... So far I am happy with my decision.

All that said, if you can find a 906, get it (if you haven't already). Your skipping the height/width channels, but most likely don't care if basic 5.1 is your goal. If I were using the amp section for anything more than surrounds, I would have gone Onkyo. But since I'm not, I decided to give Denon a spin this time around.

Cheers, and good luck.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Funkmonkey said:


> I just went through a similar comparison, though one rung down the ladder... Onkyo nr1007, or 807 vs. Denon 3310ci. Ultimately I decided to get the Denon (partialy because I have never owned one before and wanted some perspective). Feature wise they are pretty much a wash between the three models. The Onkyo's have a stronger amp section. Reading various owner threads around the net the Denon threads seemed a bit shorter than the comparable Onkyo threads. One interpretation of this is that there are more problems with the Onkyos... I think they both have their share of problems. Heat output was another consideration for me because the unit is installed in a cabinet. I'm using a separate amp to drive my front three, so wattage wasn't too much of a concern. I found a good coupon, and combined with Bing cashback I got a decent deal... So far I am happy with my decision.
> 
> All that said, if you can find a 906, get it (if you haven't already). Your skipping the height/width channels, but most likely don't care if basic 5.1 is your goal. If I were using the amp section for anything more than surrounds, I would have gone Onkyo. But since I'm not, I decided to give Denon a spin this time around.
> 
> Cheers, and good luck.


Thanks for your input Greg,

I am in the process of looking for an Onkyo 906 for it's excellent basic performance. I will be using either 5.1 or 7.1 configuration and have no need for height or width channels, at least not for the moment.

Have also been looking for a reasonably priced (much better priced than the Oppo) BD player that has true source direct mode but I'm afraid I just have not managed to identify any so far because it seems such a player does not exist. Need source direct so that the 906 can upscale SD DVD as I have a large collection of SD DVDs.

Can't believe there is no reasonably priced BD player with Source Direct Mode :huh: - which might force me to get an Oppo player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Pioneer BDP-320 should foot the bill. Has Source Direct and is available for half the price of the OPPO. Would also again recommend the BDP-51/05 if there are any available in your area as they have Source Direct as well and have been available for as low as 100 Dollars at BB for the BDP-51 and someone yesterday got a new in box BDP-05 for 200 Dollars. Again these were 600 and 800 Dollar players and the 05 is a Pioneer Elite model.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The Pioneer BDP-320 should foot the bill. Has Source Direct and is available for half the price of the OPPO. Would also again recommend the BDP-51/05 if there are any available in your area as they have Source Direct as well and have been available for as low as 100 Dollars at BB for the BDP-51 and someone yesterday got a new in box BDP-05 for 200 Dollars. Again these were 600 and 800 Dollar players and the 05 is a Pioneer Elite model.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Jack, thank you very much indeed for pointing that out, I shall look further into the Pioneer models that you've mentioned.

Cheers :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The biggest disadvantage to any of Pioneer's models are the load times. Compared to a PS3 or the OPPO, they are a bit longer. It does not bother me in any way and I use a BDP-51FD as my primary BDP over my OPPO BDP-83. Due to a recent firmware update, the 51/05 now have seamless layer changes and had already scored an 85 on Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity's stringent DVD Benchmark prior to this update. When tested, the layer change was 2 seconds and the Player failed that part of the Benchmark. There are 3000 Dollar DVD Players that have scored in the 30's.

If you can still find a 51 or 05 I would go for it over the 320. The 05/51 features Wolfson 8740 DAC's, much better build quality, made in Japan, and have dedicated 2 channel outputs. The only thing lacking is BD Live as the 51/05 are Profile 1.1 Players. 

The 320 is Profile 2.0 so it has BD Live. However, it is a much smaller BDP and uses lesser specified DAC's. It is a much smaller component. The BDP-23 shares much with the BDP-320, but is an Elite.
Also, though I am using my Onkyo as an SSP so am not using the amplification, I choose the TX-SR875 because of the stellar Reon Video Processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Honestly, in todays market it is really hard to make a "bad" choice. Money vs. features should be the main concern. And depending on what features you get with your source equipment, there is a very good chance of redundancy with the AVR... more food for thought, I guess.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I've had the Pioneer BDP-51FD and really liked the Wolfsen DACs, but the load times as Jack mentioned was just too much for me for both blu-ray, DVDs and CDs. That alone was enough for me to get rid of it and use a lesser blu-ray player until the Oppo player came out.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is really the prices that Best Buy is blowing out these units that warrants my continual mention. For what they are selling them for, they are insane value.

I still prefer my Pioneer's over my OPPO. Primarily, I live the build quality and CD Performance. DVD Loading is not bad, Java laden BD's is. However, I am not sure when you last had one Jon, but due to constant firmware updates, load times have improved across the board.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That was the problem that I had, the firmware upgrades were taking too long from Pioneer, too. I only had the unit for about 6 months from when they first were released. I'm sure it's improved since then, though.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The BDP-51 and BDP-05 were released right around the same time Pioneer announced the discontinuation of the Kuro Plasma's. I think it was really dark times at Pioneer HQ during these times as native DTS-MA took well over 6 months to be released. DTS-MA had been promised from the release and left many owners quite upset. This was of no issue to those using HDMI AVR/SSP's. That and the load times.

In the past 6 months, DTS-MA was finally released and a few weeks ago, seamless layer changes on DVD's.. I really think had these primary weaknesses been addressed at launch that these BDP's would have a different perception in many videophile circles. There was great enthusiasm at launch and due to primarily the DTS-MA delay, many detractors for some time.

What was and is rare with these BDP's is the parts and build quality. They honestly look and feel like high end components. It has been only since these updates coupled with BB selling them well below initial Dealer Cost ($100 BDP-51/$200 BDP-05/even less open box) that has me singing their praises. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I definitely do agree about the build quality. I really loved the look of the BDP-51FD when I had it. It just "looked the part" which is really nice nowadays because many components look cheap but may perform better than they look. But, as you said, the build quality was even more impressive on those things.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As far as Pioneer BDP's go, I am afraid the BDP-51, BDP-05, and BDP-09 will be the last of the overbuilt Pioneer BDP's. Around a year ago, Pioneer and Sharp announced a joint venture. Already, the BDP-120 is built by Sharp. Moreover, the BDP-320 and BDP-23 look and feel less sturdy and feature downgraded DAC's.
Cheers,
AD


----------

